# Songs Mentioning Mercedes-Benz



## Shanx (Jan 31, 2010)

I've heard at least three songs where the lyrics include this fancy car brand. If any of you guys find a song not listed below that mentions MB, you know what to do.

Beck - Sexx Laws
Beck - Strange Apparition
CAKE - Carbon Monoxide
Sir Mix-A-Lot - Baby Got Back
Janis Joplin - Mercedez-Benz
Pink - Get the Party Started
Jay-Z and Beyonce 		- Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## Jodi (Jan 31, 2010)

Just wondering, why? 

Also, Cake is a great band.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 31, 2010)

Sir Mix-A-Lot, Baby Got Back


----------



## Shanx (Jan 31, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Just wondering, why?
> 
> Also, Cake is a great band.


Just an interesting topic, I thought it was kinda weird when I heard Beck mention the same car brand in two different songs, and then was further weirded out when I heard CAKE was getting in on it, too.

Also, CAKE is an _amazing_ band. I love them madly.



Sauvignon said:


> Sir Mix-A-Lot, Baby Got Back


Should I include the Jonathan Coulton cover of that song, too?


----------



## Stawks (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh _lord_, won't'cha buy me, a Mer-ced-ez Benz!

Mercedez-Benz by Janis Joplin is the song you're looking for.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jan 31, 2010)

Pink - Get the Party Started
(crappy radio station at work plays it)


----------



## Viva (Jan 31, 2010)

03 Bonnie and Clyde - Jay-Z and Beyonce


----------

